# Hallo



## dianelized20 (9 Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

hab auf Empfehlung hier her gefunden, sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz nett aus. Schaun wer mal...

Wie man am Nickname unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich großer Fan von Diane Kruger (wenigstens eine aus unserem Lande  )

Man sieht sich...


----------



## General (9 Feb. 2012)

Na dann weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan102 (10 Feb. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns


----------



## Max100 (10 Feb. 2012)

Immer hereinspaziert:thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Feb. 2012)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2012)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüsse. Brauche gleich mal Hilfe

Wollte Bilder posten, aber der Thread wird garnicht angezeigt?


----------



## Stefan102 (10 Feb. 2012)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag und die Meldung.
Er sollte jetzt zu sehen sein


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2012)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Beitrag und die Meldung.
> Er sollte jetzt zu sehen sein



Bestens, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (10 Feb. 2012)

welcome on board _dianalized12_


----------



## Black Cat (13 Feb. 2012)

Je mehr desto besser :thumbup:
W I L L K O M M E N beim CB


----------

